# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Hersteloperatie na sterilisatie van man of vrouw - Artikel

## Leontien

Een sterilisatie, zowel van man als vrouw, is in principe onomkeerbaar. Een sterilisatie is dan ook alleen een goede keuze wanneer u zeker weet dat u geen kinderen (meer) wilt.

Voor meer informatie over een hersteloperatie van een sterilisatie kunt klikken op: http://www.gezondheid.be/index.cfm?f...rt&art_id=2906

----------

